
Ask HN: Do you see any value in a Persistence as a Service platform? - kw123
I am hoping to have a prototype platform soon. It is to simplify relational data access and make persistence a backing service for microservices and serverless applications. You will specify persistence services with SQL and JSON only using a WebIDE and run them as managed services. I am uncertain how useful this is and would like to hear from you.
If interested, slight more info is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bklogic&#x2F;backlogic-persistence.
Thanks in advance.
======
mindcrime
Hmm... Hard to say. I think you may have trouble differentiating your product
with this description. When I hear "persistence as a service" my first thought
is "I can just use RDS, or maybe something like Firebase. If those aren't
suitable, how hard is it to spin up my own instance of
(Mongo|Postgres|FoundationDB|ExistDB|DB2|Oracle|SQL Server|CouchDB|etc) in the
cloud?"

Of course the fact that RDS, Firebase, etc. exist suggests there is a need for
persistence services in the cloud. I'd just be curious to know how your thing
is different/better than the existing alternatives?

~~~
kw123
Thanks for your comments. This is actually a externalized layer between RDS
and application. It hosts the persistence logic normally implemented by ORM.
However, this platform attempts to provide a simpler method for creating the
logic. For example, to create a query service, you would just specify the
input and output for the service with JSON and then a SELECT statement for the
query. The other two services you may create include a SQL command service and
a aggregate CRUD service, all with help of a GUI Service Builder. With your
comments, I see the need to carefully phrease my product to avoid confusing.
Thanks.

